# Strictly Come Dancing



## liaconn (26 Jun 2009)

Just wondering what any other Strictly Come Dancing fans think of the alleged decision to replace Arlene Phillips with Aleesha Dixon? I think its incredibly ageist and also tacky. Arlene is a professional choreographer with years and years of experience, Aleesha is a pop singer with no professional credentials whatsoever. Apparently its to attract younger viewers. What about the existing huge fan base, many of whom are over 35, who like the show as it is? Also, I note its the female judge who's being replaced, not the elderly male judge.


----------



## TarfHead (26 Jun 2009)

liaconn said:


> .. Also, I note its the female judge who's being replaced, not the elderly male judge.


 
If it were Len being Goodman replaced by, say, Mark Ramprakash, would you be as exercised about the principle of an older judge being replaced by a younger one ?


----------



## lou2 (26 Jun 2009)

I agree with Liaconn...the judges should be experts in the area. Arlene is an experienced choreograhper...Alesha Dixon is a good dancer. There's a world of difference.


----------



## liaconn (26 Jun 2009)

TarfHead said:


> If it were Len being Goodman replaced by, say, Mark Ramprakash, would you be as exercised about the principle of an older judge being replaced by a younger one ?


 
Yes, I would. I got really annoyed last year when people started saying Bruce Forsythe was 'too old' to be presenting the show.

Television is for everyone, not just the young and beautiful.


----------



## ney001 (26 Jun 2009)

liaconn said:


> Yes, I would. I got really annoyed last year when people started saying Bruce Forsythe was 'too old' to be presenting the show.
> 
> Television is for everyone, not just the young and beautiful.



I don't watch strictly come dancing but I think replacing Bruce Forsythe with anyone/anything could only be considered a brilliant idea!


----------



## liaconn (11 Jul 2009)

Well, I see the BBC has confirmed the change and have stated that it has nothing to do with ageism. Do they think people are stupid? For what other reason would you replace a highly regarded expert with a huge amount of experience with a younger glamorous person with little or nothing in the way of relevant experience. Think I will be giving this programme a miss from now on.


----------



## mathepac (12 Jul 2009)

liaconn said:


> ... For what other reason would you replace a highly regarded expert with a huge amount of experience with a younger glamorous person with little or nothing in the way of relevant experience...


Audience figures & demographics.


----------



## liaconn (12 Jul 2009)

Exactly.They think a younger person will attract a younger audience. That's ageist. The BBC is a public service broadcasting service for which viewers pay a licence fee. There is nothing very public minded about basically saying we're only interested in viewing figures and to hell with older people and their fan base.


----------



## gebbel (12 Jul 2009)

liaconn said:


> Exactly.They think a younger person will attract a younger audience.



And they are right to think this.



> There is nothing very public minded about basically saying we're only interested in viewing figures and to hell with older people and their fan base



Indeed but no doubt done for commercial reasons..higher viewing figures equals higher advertising revenues.


----------



## fobs (12 Jul 2009)

gebbel said:


> And they are right to think this.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed but no doubt done for commercial reasons..higher viewing figures equals higher advertising revenues.



But there is no advertising on the BBC. This decision could be expected from a commercial station like ITV but is a poor one by BBC.


----------



## liaconn (13 Jul 2009)

fobs said:


> But there is no advertising on the BBC. This decision could be expected from a commercial station like ITV but is a poor one by BBC.


 
My point exactly. You would expect this kind of behaviour from ITV, Living etc because they have to look at demographics, spending power etc., but not from the BBC.


----------



## bren1916 (13 Jul 2009)

Or maybe the ould wan was looking for exhorbitant money to sign up for the next show?
There could be many different reasons why she was replaced.
I don't watch the show but I'll be sure to tune in some night to see the young wan!


----------



## liaconn (13 Jul 2009)

Yes, but not many reasons why she was replaced by a complete inexpert - apart from the obvious one.


----------



## casiopea (13 Jul 2009)

they are also in direct competition with X-Factor who had success last year replacing yer wan (cant remember her name the wife of yer man who's name I cant remember) with cole.   She and the show did so well.  SCD I believe are trying to emmulate that. Pity, part of the charm of SCD was the judges and how strict they were on choreography.  

They have really brought it down a notch.


----------



## JJ1982 (13 Jul 2009)

I was very disappointed when I heard about Arlene. She used to be so funny when there was any particularily hot guys dancing, she was a good TV character.


----------



## liaconn (13 Jul 2009)

She also knew what she was talking about when it came to dancing. I really don't see how the contestants, the professional dancers or the other judges can be expected to take Alesha's comments seriously. And to be honest, I wonder does she realise she's only there as a pretty face to pull in a younger audience or does she seriously think she's there as an expert.


----------



## mathepac (13 Jul 2009)

liaconn said:


> .. The BBC is a public service broadcasting service for which viewers pay a licence fee...


But its not my licence fee and I don't feel I should complain.  Gimme the BBCs and National Geo and I'm a happy (sofa) camper. I don't watch Strictly as I reckon its for the birds...

The RTEs still have lots to learn from Auntie


----------



## Stronge (18 Jul 2009)

I have to say I really love "Strictly" myself and both my daughters aged 23 and 30 watch it on a regularly basis, we have even got my hubby and son to throw an eye on it every now and again. We all loved Arlene and can not understand why she has been replaced . The other judges (3 men) are professionals and I can not understand whey they have changed the only female judge. We will just have to wait and see how it goes. Maybe Arleen wanted to leave?


----------



## liaconn (20 Jul 2009)

No, apparently she was 'very disappointed'. To be honest, I don't think I'll be bothering to watch it anymore. They've obviously decided to dumb the whole thing down. I wonder will they also drop any contestants over the age of 30? They were sometimes the most entertaining.


----------



## liaconn (21 Oct 2009)

Anyone still watching this? I tuned in a couple of times to see if Alesha was as bad as people were saying and, to be honest, couldn't watch it for very long. It had just got so boring. The absence of Arlene and the presence of such a poor list of 'celebrities' has really dragged the whole thing down, in my view. Shame, I used to love curling up on the couch with a glass of wine on the dark cold Saturday nights to watch SCD.


----------



## aonfocaleile (21 Oct 2009)

You do realise that it clashes with X Facto????


----------



## liaconn (21 Oct 2009)

Not a fan, I'm afraid. Although I did watch the infamous twins last week ,out of curiousity.


----------

